# Maranuk Equipment in Pa. Anyone bought from them??



## Mowingman (Mar 10, 2012)

I am shopping for a small crane truck. Maranuk Equipment, in Whitehaven, Pa., has a few listed that look good. It is a long way from here, and I would hate to end up taking a trip up there just to look at a painted piece of junk.
( Also known as a Sherwin Williams overhaul)
Anyone know anything about them?? 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 18, 2012)

Mowingman said:


> I am shopping for a small crane truck. Maranuk Equipment, in Whitehaven, Pa., has a few listed that look good. It is a long way from here, and I would hate to end up taking a trip up there just to look at a painted piece of junk.
> ( Also known as a Sherwin Williams overhaul)
> Anyone know anything about them??
> Thanks,
> Jeff



I was up there a couple months ago. He is a really nice guy. As with anything used, you just need to check it out real good. If your interested in something, i would be willing to check it out real good for you if you would give me some $ for gas money. He is about 2 hrs north of me. Mickeys equipment is right down the road from him too.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Mar 22, 2012)

Every time a friend of mine tried to deal with Maranuk, he called and told him he was stopping by, in the market for a truck and ready to go. The dude (ed) said sure come on by. My buddy drives 3 hours to get there......the guy isn't there. He waits for two hours....calls the numbers, etc etc....and the guy gets back finally as my buddy is about to leave. He starts to explain how he's been waiting and that there was no one here to show him any trucks...etc..... Ed, says "You don't even wanna hear about my day so far"......and cuts the guy off.

I would never set foot in my vehicle to drive there after hearing that....I hear he paints em white and sends them out the door.....


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought my bucket from mickeys and have been generally happy. The welding they did wasn't great but that was an easy fix. The engine work was done well and the boom has been excellent. Good Luck

Mike


----------



## alpineman (Nov 10, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> joe i have seen your stuff and its pretty high priced and it seems you do the minum to get the stuff sold.



This statement about Joe is very correct!! Beware, i just purchased a bucket truck and i paid top dollar for a truck that only made it 5 miles off of the lot. Joe then refused to help us get it fixed after I paid the expense of flying two guys out from Colorado to drive it back. My guys are now stuck somewhere in PA with no way to get the truck fixed! Worst buying experience ever. Joe made numerous claims to make the sale and then did nothing to back it up in the end. Buyers beware!!!


----------



## dstrees (Nov 10, 2012)

We bought our bucket truck in Tennessee and we are only an hour and a half from Maranuk. Their pricing is very high and the owner promises the world but have herd many stories of people breaking down on their way home and the owner not helping with any of the repair cost . We looked for a bucket for 3 months before buying. Where the demand is high the prices are high - even for junk!
Take your time and look around get all promises in WRITING!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought a 97 lr3 from Ed in 05 and it is a solid truck , I mean high priced yes he is but it's a get what pay for kinda thing with used trucks , I actually call him from time to time waiting for a good 4x4 f800 and I trust him enough to buy again !


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone know what is better in a bucket truck a Cat 3126 or International 466? I am ready to buy soon and I hear bad things about the 3126 not sure about the international?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Anyone know what is better in a bucket truck a Cat 3126 or International 466? I am ready to buy soon and I hear bad things about the 3126 not sure about the international?



DT466 is a VERY solid engine. I have a 3126 in my bucket and am happy with it. A little underpowered for the rig when fully loaded and pulling a chipper but it gets the job done. Biggest gripe I have with it is service related. Had an electrical gremlin last year that took months to figure out, CAT mechanic said it was a Chevy issue, Chevy guy said a CAT issue and so on. Other than that, it starts and runs every day. Regardless, I'm looking at internationals w/ the 466 now.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> DT466 is a VERY solid engine. I have a 3126 in my bucket and am happy with it. A little underpowered for the rig when fully loaded and pulling a chipper but it gets the job done. Biggest gripe I have with it is service related. Had an electrical gremlin last year that took months to figure out, CAT mechanic said it was a Chevy issue, Chevy guy said a CAT issue and so on. Other than that, it starts and runs every day. Regardless, I'm looking at internationals w/ the 466 now.



Will the 466 pull as hard as the Cat my chipper is 11,000 pounds?
Currently I have a 21 year old 3116 and it has been good.What lift is on your truck Altec or High Ranger ?


----------



## deevo (Nov 11, 2012)

alpineman said:


> This statement about Joe is very correct!! Beware, i just purchased a bucket truck and i paid top dollar for a truck that only made it 5 miles off of the lot. Joe then refused to help us get it fixed after I paid the expense of flying two guys out from Colorado to drive it back. My guys are now stuck somewhere in PA with no way to get the truck fixed! Worst buying experience ever. Joe made numerous claims to make the sale and then did nothing to back it up in the end. Buyers beware!!!



That's unfortunate and disgusting that he would do this to you. Man up Joe and help this guy out! Not a good rep to have


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2012)

deevo said:


> That's unfortunate and disgusting that he would do this to you. Man up Joe and help this guy out! Not a good rep to have



To bad Joe didn't deliver it !


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Will the 466 pull as hard as the Cat my chipper is 11,000 pounds?
> Currently I have a 21 year old 3116 and it has been good.What lift is on your truck Altec or High Ranger ?



IMO, yes the 466 is a stronger engine though I haven't driven them in the same truck configuration. I have the XT55 High Ranger though I would have taken an ALC or Altec too. High Rangers are better though...


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> IMO, yes the 466 is a stronger engine though I haven't driven them in the same truck configuration. I have the XT55 High Ranger though I would have taken an ALC or Altec too. High Rangers are better though...



I am looking at a high ranger now on a GMC with a Cat 3126. Any thing to look for on the boom before I buy? Do they use chain to level the bucket?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I am looking at a high ranger now on a GMC with a Cat 3126. Any thing to look for on the boom before I buy? Do they use chain to level the bucket?



Yes, I had mine chains replaced when I bought the truck as they were worn. Many other things done to it too as I wanted it tip top. I found a Asplundh mechanic that was local and had him meet me to look over the boom before I bought the truck. Well worth the 200 bucks he charged me. Any little thing he pointed out I used to negotiate a better price from the seller. I got him $7,500 off his asking price which was exactly what the mechanic charged for all the boom work. Sounds like you're looking at basically the same truck I have. I bought mine from a small tree service. Harder to find what you want but I don't really trust the big dealer types. I looked at Maranuk's trucks when I was shopping, they all seemed like the typical white washed deal but they did look a bit better quality than others I'd checked out. All gassers though when I was there.:msp_thumbdn: 

Good to hear someone had good luck with Mickeys as I got my eye on one of there trucks currently...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is the "joe" that said maranuks trucks are junk the same " joe" that screwed somebody , cause if it is then how ironic ...... I am excited to say that I am hopefully expanding my fleet to add a 92' top kick with 3126 cat . Sounds crazy right but hey that how a big timer rolls LOL


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It is the same Joe. He owns tri state equipment in west chester.



Wow so basically what your saying is its the pot calling the kettle black ! Nice well if that's the truth in regards to the quality of service I am super surprised he hasn't been permanently banned from the site ! Because a buyer should always check the equipment before purchase but a truck that can't make it home ! Wow .


----------



## treeclimber101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well maybe fix it then bury it right I to his office and say the brakes didn't work right either LOL , of course not to hurt anyone but that's one hell of a statement there !


----------



## deevo (Nov 12, 2012)

alpineman said:


> This statement about Joe is very correct!! Beware, i just purchased a bucket truck and i paid top dollar for a truck that only made it 5 miles off of the lot. Joe then refused to help us get it fixed after I paid the expense of flying two guys out from Colorado to drive it back. My guys are now stuck somewhere in PA with no way to get the truck fixed! Worst buying experience ever. Joe made numerous claims to make the sale and then did nothing to back it up in the end. Buyers beware!!!



Any updates? truck going yet? Funny the guy hasn't responded since you posted. Let us know how you made out


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Apr 20, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Is the "joe" that said maranuks trucks are junk the same " joe" that screwed somebody , cause if it is then how ironic ...... I am excited to say that I am hopefully expanding my fleet to add a 92' top kick with 3126 cat . Sounds crazy right but hey that how a big timer rolls LOL



just so you know cat did not put the 3126 in trucks till 1999, so that 92 your adding to your fleet has the 3116, HUGE difference,


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Apr 20, 2013)

and just to clarify something for you guys, while mickeys, maranuk and these other guys sell maybe 60 to 80 trucks a year, we sell over 1000 trucks a year. FAR from out of business lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 20, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> just so you know cat did not put the 3126 in trucks till 1999, so that 92 your adding to your fleet has the 3116, HUGE difference,



Actually your right and wrong the 92 is the 3116 my bad .. But the cat was available in 97 because we had a f800 that had one and they were available in top kick as well . Not to be a #### here but I don't want you giving wrong info to one of your 1000's of customers


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 20, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> and just to clarify something for you guys, while mickeys, maranuk and these other guys sell maybe 60 to 80 trucks a year, we sell over 1000 trucks a year. FAR from out of business lol



1000 trucks a year! You must sell most of them without putting them on your website


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 20, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> and just to clarify something for you guys, while mickeys, maranuk and these other guys sell maybe 60 to 80 trucks a year, we sell over 1000 trucks a year. FAR from out of business lol



1000's of trucks a yaer marked up three and four hundred percent, you must be ready for retirement by now Madoff!!!


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 21, 2013)

Called him about a truck awhile back what a douche! Told me he doesnt by from auctions. Please you cant bs a bs er.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> He tried to tell me he dealt with them directly. When they had trucks to sell they called him.
> 
> Its like those versa tech grapples. Only place a dealer can get them is from a auction like JJ Kane. They sell at auction for around $800. These dealers then try to sell them for $1500.00
> 
> I know if i ever buy another auction truck, I am gonna go to the auction myself and bid on one myself. Last JJ Kane auction the 75' elevator sent for $38-$40k. Don't know why these dealers get so greasy and think they need to mark them up that much and only paint them and maybe put a new trans or engine in them. Maybe I should start selling equipment. I would fix them up right, paint, and still be able to sell them under everyone else's price.



Trust me, they only put motors or trannys in them if they either arent running, or arent shifting. And since they are selling used commercial equipment they usually dont have to warranty anything. 

I bought a 2000 INT FP ALC 50/55 with 50K on the clock, and a fully updated boom directly off of Lewis two years ago for 16K.. That exact truck would be for sale at Tri State for 50K, and it needed absolutely NOTHING to turn it around and sell. M question is, why the need to be greedy? Even a 10K profit on that truck is excessive IMHO, but a 34 thousand dollar mark up?????


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 21, 2013)

View attachment 291660



This is what I got for 44,000.00 a hole in a 3126 block patched with JB weld ,different dealer though. looks like a rod let loose and punched a hole.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 21, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 291660
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got for 44,000.00 a hole in a 3126 block patched with JB weld ,different dealer though. looks like a rod let loose and punched a hole.



Do you think the dealer did it or the owner before the dealer? Hows that JB weld holding up?


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 21, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Do you think the dealer did it or the owner before the dealer? Hows that JB weld holding up?



The Dealer admitted seeing it he did not say if he did it or got it that way I made him take the junk back it also had a bad rotation bearing which is about a 9 grand repair. As far as holding up I did not want to find out the vibrations from a diesel and the twisting from the torque would have made it crack more and more! I had to pay this crook 5 grand to take it back!!!!! Otherwise I would need another motor and a rotation bearing that almost is the value of the truck!


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 21, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> The Dealer admitted seeing it he did not say if he did it or got it that way I made him take the junk back it also had a bad rotation bearing which is about a 9 grand repair. As far as holding up I did not want to find out the vibrations from a diesel and the twisting from the torque would have made it crack more and more! I had to pay this crook 5 grand to take it back!!!!! Otherwise I would need another motor and a rotation bearing that almost is the value of the truck!



Like I said before. They only replace the motor if it is physically not running.... I would like to say your experience is "unbelievable" but I know that it is so I wont....


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 21, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> Like I said before. They only replace the motor if it is physically not running.... I would like to say your experience is "unbelievable" but I know that it is so I wont....



Now I don't want a used truck anymore after all that crap. May get a new 55 or 60 High Ranger Forestry unit.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 21, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Now I don't want a used truck anymore after all that crap. May get a new 55 or 60 High Ranger Forestry unit.



Just dont buy them from a dealer!! A few of the guys around here know that I am able to buy some really nice trucks on the cheap by doing the legwork myself. The one I just bought I paid 14300 for. I know for a fact that it would be close to a thirty K truck at the above dealer in question. Same with the 00 int, same with the 97 int rearmount, same with the 97 x aspluhnd, You just have to know where to look, and know what youre looking at, you can easily save 100% if not more over the dealers.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 24, 2013)

alpineman said:


> This statement about Joe is very correct!! Beware, i just purchased a bucket truck and i paid top dollar for a truck that only made it 5 miles off of the lot. Joe then refused to help us get it fixed after I paid the expense of flying two guys out from Colorado to drive it back. My guys are now stuck somewhere in PA with no way to get the truck fixed! Worst buying experience ever. Joe made numerous claims to make the sale and then did nothing to back it up in the end. Buyers beware!!!



I was just down visit Joe this morning. I am in the market for an f450/550. I seen his bad reviews but decided to give him a chance to redeem himself. I went down there with an open mind thinking maybe this guy isn't as bad as people make him out to be. When I got there he came pulling up in his pearl colored Cadillac Escalade and greeted me in his purple t-shirt with a peace sign on it. We went to look at the trucks. He proceeded to tell me that he sells a 1000 trucks a year and that most people don't even look at them they just buy. I said well i'm a small business and that if i'm gonna spend 18k to 20k on a used truck that i'm going to check it out. I said i'm probably going to bring my mechanic back down to look at them before I make a decision. Well Joe didn't like that,he told me if that's the case then he wouldn't sell me a truck and feels insulted by that. He told me he has 6 full time mechanics that work on these trucks. I said OK see ya later then, i'll make sure I talk about my experience with you on arboristsite.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 24, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> I was just down visit Joe this morning. I am in the market for an f450/550. I seen his bad reviews but decided to give him a chance to redeem himself. I went down there with an open mind thinking maybe this guy isn't as bad as people make him out to be. When I got there he came pulling up in his pearl colored Cadillac Escalade and greeted me in his purple t-shirt with a peace sign on it. We went to look at the trucks. He proceeded to tell me that he sells a 1000 trucks a year and that most people don't even look at them they just buy. I said well i'm a small business and that if i'm gonna spend 18k to 20k on a used truck that i'm going to check it out. I said i'm probably going to bring my mechanic back down to look at them before I make a decision. Well Joe didn't like that,he told me if that's the case then he wouldn't sell me a truck and feels insulted by that. He told me he has 6 full time mechanics that work on these trucks. I said OK see ya later then, i'll make sure I talk about my experience with you on arboristsite.



There are plenty late model 450/550 7.3s out there I found a 97 same color white/black less then 90k miles under 12 k in less then 3 months check Craigslist daily ebay as often and you'll have luck , if ya don't I will help ya by keeping my eyes and ears open , just PM me what exactly you want if I see it I will PM ya a #


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 25, 2013)

He needs to learn some customer etiquette too, he is very sharp(not as intelligent) and has a bad attitude. I can't see how you can run a business and not be honest with you customers. Ya know if the guy would just fix what needs to fixed on these trucks and sell them for a reasonable price he'd never have to advertise. He'd save alot of money and have a good quality business. Customers would be looking for him instead of him looking for them. Just trying to help the guy out, maybe he could learn a few things. 

I am thinking of going into the truck selling business myself, I think I could find a niche in the market.


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 25, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> There are plenty late model 450/550 7.3s out there I found a 97 same color white/black less then 90k miles under 12 k in less then 3 months check Craigslist daily ebay as often and you'll have luck , if ya don't I will help ya by keeping my eyes and ears open , just PM me what exactly you want if I see it I will PM ya a #



Yeah i'm looking at a late 90's to 02 model with the 7.3 in it. I am constantly searching for them so if something comes up I will know. I found one in Conn. it's a 99 with 88k on it, 12' landscape dump one owner. It need rear tires and a windshield but other than that it looks well taken care of. The owner has a farm in Paradise, Pa and is willing to drive it down here or at least part way.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 25, 2013)

NCTREE said:


> He needs to learn some customer etiquette too, he is very sharp(not as intelligent) and has a bad attitude. I can't see how you can run a business and not be honest with you customers. Ya know if the guy would just fix what needs to fixed on these trucks and sell them for a reasonable price he'd never have to advertise. He'd save alot of money and have a good quality business. Customers would be looking for him instead of him looking for them. Just trying to help the guy out, maybe he could learn a few things.
> 
> I am thinking of going into the truck selling business myself, I think I could find a niche in the market.



I gave him a chance myself despite what Jared had said , I called asked about a white 99 350 4x4 with a stake dump with removable tops , well it was on his website so I thought they were actual to date pics , he's real pushy says no I don't have anything that size but I got a 650 for some retarded price and he says if ya want it come get it today it won't be here for any more them week , thought right then he's full of ####


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Aug 26, 2013)

well to keep this thread going i guess ill fire back

i do appreciate the customer feedback , but if you think my prices are so high then don't buy any of my trucks. its a real simple concept , YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR !, and for NCTREE, you are a witness to my operation. you seen about five million in inventory. and yes i am not open to wasting a saturday to show you a truck, just so you can waste my time and bring a mechanic back next Saturday. then leave again and make your mind up if you want to buy a truck. if you showed up with cash or check and another driver to take your car home you would of got treated alot diferently, insted you show up to look at a truck with your 2 dogs. i knew it was a waste of time from the second i pulled into my shop. i just dont have time to waste on tire kickers. i enjoy my business. i have a reputation for having the highest quality equipment in the industry. we are certified to rebuild any make booms, we have a full blown on site fabrication facility. so for you guys who sit on here and chit chat keep it up. your only making my business more famous


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 26, 2013)

TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT said:


> well to keep this thread going i guess ill fire back
> 
> i do appreciate the customer feedback , but if you think my prices are so high then don't buy any of my trucks. its a real simple concept , YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR !, and for NCTREE, you are a witness to my operation. you seen about five million in inventory. and yes i am not open to wasting a saturday to show you a truck, just so you can waste my time and bring a mechanic back next Saturday. then leave again and make your mind up if you want to buy a truck. if you showed up with cash or check and another driver to take your car home you would of got treated alot diferently, insted you show up to look at a truck with your 2 dogs. i knew it was a waste of time from the second i pulled into my shop. i just dont have time to waste on tire kickers. i enjoy my business. i have a reputation for having the highest quality equipment in the industry. we are certified to rebuild any make booms, we have a full blown on site fabrication facility. so for you guys who sit on here and chit chat keep it up. your only making my business more famous



"you're"


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 26, 2013)

TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT said:


> well to keep this thread going i guess ill fire back
> 
> i do appreciate the customer feedback , but if you think my prices are so high then don't buy any of my trucks. its a real simple concept , YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR !, and for NCTREE, you are a witness to my operation. you seen about five million in inventory. and yes i am not open to wasting a saturday to show you a truck, just so you can waste my time and bring a mechanic back next Saturday. then leave again and make your mind up if you want to buy a truck. if you showed up with cash or check and another driver to take your car home you would of got treated alot diferently, insted you show up to look at a truck with your 2 dogs. i knew it was a waste of time from the second i pulled into my shop. i just dont have time to waste on tire kickers. i enjoy my business. i have a reputation for having the highest quality equipment in the industry. we are certified to rebuild any make booms, we have a full blown on site fabrication facility. so for you guys who sit on here and chit chat keep it up. your only making my business more famous


 What the hell are you talking about! You think I enjoy spending my time looking at trucks for the hell of it. I came down there with hopes and expectations and you just blew me off. If you were a real salesman and didn't have anything to hide you'd of did what it takes to make a sale including letting me have a mechanic check out the truck I wanted to buy. You think I or anyone in there right mind is going to buy a truck without doing research then your an #######. I don't care about your cert this cert that bs. I've been taking before by no good saleman #######s and it's not going to happen again. I'm just being a smart responsible consumer. Bottom line is you want to make a sale or not. That 5 million in junk you have sitting there has probably been sitting there forever that's why you need to advertise your bs at the top of each thread on AS cause your losing money. I'm sure this thread is making you famous alright. LOL!


----------



## NCTREE (Aug 26, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> "you're"



"an"


----------



## deevo (Aug 26, 2013)

TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT said:


> well to keep this thread going i guess ill fire back
> 
> i do appreciate the customer feedback , but if you think my prices are so high then don't buy any of my trucks. its a real simple concept , YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR !, and for NCTREE, you are a witness to my operation. you seen about five million in inventory. and yes i am not open to wasting a saturday to show you a truck, just so you can waste my time and bring a mechanic back next Saturday. then leave again and make your mind up if you want to buy a truck. if you showed up with cash or check and another driver to take your car home you would of got treated alot diferently, insted you show up to look at a truck with your 2 dogs. i knew it was a waste of time from the second i pulled into my shop. i just dont have time to waste on tire kickers. i enjoy my business. i have a reputation for having the highest quality equipment in the industry. we are certified to rebuild any make booms, we have a full blown on site fabrication facility. so for you guys who sit on here and chit chat keep it up. your only making my business more famous



Whatever happened to the guy from Colorado who broke down 5 mins after he left your place in a truck he bought that blew up and you brushed him off? Just saying.......


----------



## deevo (Aug 26, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Dont make joe (tristate) mad. He will sue you.
> 
> Hey joe why dont you paint those trucks brown so that when they start to rust out through the paint you cant tell. Plus whenever anyone seen a #### brown piece of crap truck they would know it was bought from tristate forestry equipment.
> 
> I wanted to tell you I talked a fellow as member out of looking st your rear mount you have for sale :hmm3grin2orange:



I am safe up here in the great white north, can't sue the truth can you? :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 26, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> the only millions of stuff he sells is BS!



He is gonna suu! For slaender LOL


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 21, 2013)

So, i wonder how joe has been?


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 22, 2013)

Just make sure if you go see Joe you bring another driver and check in hand or you will be treated like dirt.


----------



## AshTree (Feb 16, 2014)

They all are all the same (equiptment dealers), in fact the larger they are the more difficult to deal with and the more likely they are to co you and not stand up to what they say... Once your out the door and the sale is made you have no recourse with them, regardless of what BS they gave you before or what they claim their reputation to be. They all are the same, go to auction, buy what they think they can win the bid and can be sold, paint and safety and its on the lot for 100 to 150% what they have invested. It's thier type of business and I DONT CARE WHAT OR WHO CLAIMS DIFFERENT ITS NOT AN HONEST LIVING! We are making an honest hard working effort each time we go out there, stand behind what we do and say until in makes in either financially or physically bleed and these guys are simply con men ... There are a few decent people out there but they are but a drop in the ocean of slime that is out there... The large construction companies and big utility contractors are who keep these guys going and the smart consumer will see through them in a heartbeat and will walk when the BS starts to flow, so they get frustrated when you show up and ask the wrong (incriminating type) of questions... I hope Joe from Tristate has got an answer for this... But I would rather just asks how well he sleeps at night knowing that he is essentially stealing and conning honest hardworking people for a living.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 16, 2014)

AshTree said:


> hope Joe from Tristate has got an answer for this... But I would rather just asks how well he sleeps at night knowing that he is essentially stealing and conning honest hardworking people for a living.



Joe is just charging what the market will pay. Retail markup is extraordinarily high on a lot of stuff we buy without batting an eye, especially "brand name" or trendy yuppie stuff. 100% markup doesn't sound crazy at all...he has gotta cover his overhead - stuff like insurance, taxes, administration, financing charges, inventory, advertising, and a myriad of other costs you and I take for granted. Joe ain't running a not-for-profit business. It ain't a charity. It is the buyer's responsibility to check stuff out.
Go sell some logs to a sawmill and see what they will pay you for them.....then check the price of a couple of 2x10s at Home Depot. Is HD ripping you off cause of what the sawmill paid you? Did the sawmill cheat you?
(nb. I don't know Joe from a hole in the ground. If he misrepresents / lies about the equipment he is selling, (puts lipstick on a pig), then I hope his nose falls off and he is forced to eat only Kraft Dinner the rest of his life)


----------



## AshTree (Feb 16, 2014)

OK, so I am following Perlorus idea here, but I have some evidence - http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/I-80-...FRAUD-FRAUD-Did-I-mention-FRAUD-Intern-932320

Exactly the same idea as what Happened with the guy from Colorado but with I 80

(replace *** with tree buzz . com) And On Tri-State - http://www.************/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=374754&page=0&fpart=all&vc=1 

And of Course on this side of the Border over here in Canada, I've had my own experiences with Paramount Trucks in Richmond Hill, and I will avoid the drama of what I discussed but I cannot even start with Broken Promises and BS from Sales Reps.

In these two little blurbs if you read them Carefully there are intentional acts to cover up mechanics reports, blur photos, lies (on Miles and accident reports - see tree buzz) and dishonoring the Warranty given to a customer (see ripoff link). Let me break down the core of these guys business practices. You go to an auction and buy anything starts and drives for next to nothing. You usually float it back to basecamp paint it white and make sure the safety issues (not mechanical ones) are addressed so you not on the hook for killing someone and move the unit down the road. Most of the time it works out and when it doesn't its 'buyer's beware' and thats that. They don't care about recalls, engine problems or why the unit is at auction in the first place. Once they have invested they need to move the product, period...

It would be nice if they would run a truck, chipper or stump through its paces, really tweak it and work the kinks out and sell a top product for top dollar, but that is not what happens, even though these guys have the resources to do that. Read the links on Tree Buzz and you will hear the claim that they have 8 of the same truck, so my question is... If you have 8 of the same truck, why not keep one off the road as a parts truck and fix the motor/tranny/etc.. issue that the bad one has? Is it that hard to give someone a fair deal, or at least be big enough to admit you messed up and fix the truck or Take it back and start over with a new or decent cab and chassis?


Anyway, Enough ranting... Sorry.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 19, 2014)

wow, seems hard to give "used car salesmen" a bad rap....but not here...

what auctions do you guys hunt for bucket truck ect from ?>


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2014)

Jj Kane 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo c (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks 2tree


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2014)

I have seen some of the trucks that came off the auction lines and some are real rough. If you aren't the type that is mechanical inclined, I would buy one from a dealer

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo c (Feb 19, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I have seen some of the trucks that came off the auction lines and some are real rough. If you aren't the type that is mechanical inclined, I would buy one from a dealer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



thats funny considering the "dealer support" in this thread so far... 
But i appreciate the concern and would never buy something without a mechanics pre purchase inspection.


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Angelo,

I have a 2005 GMC 7500 Rear Mount Elevator for sale if you would be interested, please let me know.

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-789-6599


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2014)

Eq Broker said:


> Hi Angelo,
> 
> I have a 2005 GMC 7500 Rear Mount Elevator for sale if you would be interested, please let me know.
> 
> ...


I will take it if you take iou's

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2014)

angelo c said:


> thats funny considering the "dealer support" in this thread so far...
> But i appreciate the concern and would never buy something without a mechanics pre purchase inspection.


What I meant is if you can't fix stuff yourself you could end up spending more buying one at a auction. I have seen some that were badly rusted and would have had to have Bodie pieces cut.out and a new one welded in.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Feb 23, 2014)

AshTree said:


> They all are all the same (equiptment dealers), in fact the larger they are the more difficult to deal with and the more likely they are to co you and not stand up to what they say... Once your out the door and the sale is made you have no recourse with them, regardless of what BS they gave you before or what they claim their reputation to be. They all are the same, go to auction, buy what they think they can win the bid and can be sold, paint and safety and its on the lot for 100 to 150% what they have invested. It's thier type of business and I DONT CARE WHAT OR WHO CLAIMS DIFFERENT ITS NOT AN HONEST LIVING! We are making an honest hard working effort each time we go out there, stand behind what we do and say until in makes in either financially or physically bleed and these guys are simply con men ... There are a few decent people out there but they are but a drop in the ocean of slime that is out there... The large construction companies and big utility contractors are who keep these guys going and the smart consumer will see through them in a heartbeat and will walk when the BS starts to flow, so they get frustrated when you show up and ask the wrong (incriminating type) of questions... I hope Joe from Tristate has got an answer for this... But I would rather just asks how well he sleeps at night knowing that he is essentially stealing and conning honest hardworking people for a living.


AshTree, you don't have a clue what you are talking about and are extremely insulting. Do we really have to explain to you how capitalism works?? 
There are good and bad players in every industry. I assume you have been mistreated by someone at some point and this has twisted you and I'm sorry for that but don't put all dealers in one big pot. We are not all the same and I don't know any who are out there just to rip people off. Remember, we all came up through the ranks, have all work in the industries that we serve. If ones business model is to burn everyone they can they are not going to be in business very long. Not everyone is going to be happy with the deal. There is no way to know what will happen in the future and no way to insure that nothing will go wrong. This is used equipment and if you can not handle the risk then buy brand new and get the warranty.


----------



## AshTree (Feb 24, 2014)

CalTreeEquip said:


> AshTree, you don't have a clue what you are talking about and are extremely insulting. Do we really have to explain to you how capitalism works??
> There are good and bad players in every industry. I assume you have been mistreated by someone at some point and this has twisted you and I'm sorry for that but don't put all dealers in one big pot. We are not all the same and I don't know any who are out there just to rip people off. Remember, we all came up through the ranks, have all work in the industries that we serve. If ones business model is to burn everyone they can they are not going to be in business very long. Not everyone is going to be happy with the deal. There is no way to know what will happen in the future and no way to insure that nothing will go wrong. This is used equipment and if you can not handle the risk then buy brand new and get the warranty.



You think I'm green or I'm new to doing business? I have plently "Clue" about what your and many other dealers are about, I can go to the auction too, and I have and I have been in the trade long enough to know what's what, what is junk and what is not Junk, I have bought enough Junk and fixed trucks to the point I know more than some who have been in the trade for some time. You and a few others out there are doing fair and legitimate business, I recognize that, but a lot, the majority I have recognized, do not have the buyers best interest in mind and will lie to you straight to you face until whatever it is sold. That is why there is a market for a lot of the junk that is out there... Such as any GMC (Izuzu - Frankenstein) with a 3126 CAT diesel, or any truck approaching about 180 miles with that engine, GMC's Buckets with gas engines with a lot of weight to haul on a consistent basis, New Chevys with Absurd parts prices and 07 an 08 internationals with all kinds of impossible electrical problems, any Ford with the 6.4 diesel made in 08 onward (F350), the "Terrible Star or Terra-star international trucks with the same motor... and the list goes on and on... Good, reputable dealers don't sell problems to people, but there are tons of trucks like this on the market and at a certain point, people get complacent and pass on what ever is on the auction block that they can make money on - you know it and so do I and you can't get all offended by it. Its the reality - if you don't think what I said is true talk to heavy mechanic who's been around a while.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 24, 2014)

AshTree said:


> You think I'm green or I'm new to doing business? I have plently "Clue" about what your and many other dealers are about, I can go to the auction too, and I have and I have been in the trade long enough to know what's what, what is junk and what is not Junk, I have bought enough Junk and fixed trucks to the point I know more than some who have been in the trade for some time. You and a few others out there are doing fair and legitimate business, I recognize that, but a lot, the majority I have recognized, do not have the buyers best interest in mind and will lie to you straight to you face until whatever it is sold. That is why there is a market for a lot of the junk that is out there... Such as any GMC (Izuzu - Frankenstein) with a 3126 CAT diesel, or any truck approaching about 180 miles with that engine, GMC's Buckets with gas engines with a lot of weight to haul on a consistent basis, New Chevys with Absurd parts prices and 07 an 08 internationals with all kinds of impossible electrical problems, any Ford with the 6.4 diesel made in 08 onward (F350), the "Terrible Star or Terra-star international trucks with the same motor... and the list goes on and on... Good, reputable dealers don't sell problems to people, but there are tons of trucks like this on the market and at a certain point, people get complacent and pass on what ever is on the auction block that they can make money on - you know it and so do I and you can't get all offended by it. Its the reality - if you don't think what I said is true talk to heavy mechanic who's been around a while.


I got ripped by one of them he sold me a Bucket with a Cat motor that had a cracked block where the rod smacked it and it was patched with JB weld!


----------



## angelo c (Feb 24, 2014)

I cant believe what you guys are passing off as defense of your "industry" service standards. Embarrassing an entire industry in just a few posts.


----------

